# Lake Ontario shore driftwood, please help ID?



## TehPiston (9 mo ago)

I found a very solid piece of lumber on the beach of Toronto. Has a smell almost like cat urine or similar to ammonia but not quite. Very straight and tight fibres on inner bark. Used drawknife to peel and check for rot underneath and it doesnt appear to be decaying. Its about 7 inches in width all around and 4 feet in length. Im guessing it is some sort of cedar but its a newbie guess.

Im trying to find free pieces to work with Epoxy to stay sane while undergoing cancer treatment. Theres something really calming and rewarding about working with natural lumber and the trial and error process.

I would really appreciate any tips on ID'ing and also how to dry at home without any specialty equipmemt, I live in a condo and have a space heater, a milkhouse heater, an exhaust fan, and a few really basic tools. Ill post a photo shortly.

Thanks in advance for any help.




  








20220420_045114.jpg




__
TehPiston


__
9 mo ago




Knot on driftwood log section










  








20220420_045049.jpg




__
TehPiston


__
9 mo ago




Bark for Identification


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @TehPiston 

Best of luck with your treatment.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Working with wood can be grat therapy.....

Cannot help with the identification, though...


----------

